# Cutting board, face or edge grain?



## wombat (Oct 13, 2020)

Okay, so I know an end grain board is the best, but it's out of my league. 

My question is ...... Is it worth the effort to do an edge grain board, in terms of longevity and minimal damage, or is the knife damage about the same as an easier to make face grain board??


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 13, 2020)

I made walnut and cherry face grain one for my wife about a year ago and while you can see some cut marks in it,not bad though. I would say it's held up pretty well.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 13, 2020)

Face and edge grain will wear the same. You are essentially cutting the long fibers. With end grain your knife will go between the fibers, there is nothing to cut so they don’t show damage like long grain will.

Why do you think an end grain board is out of your depth? If you make a long grain board you are mostly there. Just just cross cut it, the pieces being the thickness of the final board you want. Then turn the pieces 90 degrees and one more glue up. Not that much more to it than that, unless you are after some kind of pattern.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2020)

A edge grain or long grain (same thing) board is plenty strong enough IMO. I've been making them for about 15 years and they hold up just fine for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## wombat (Oct 14, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Face and edge grain will wear the same. You are essentially cutting the long fibers. With end grain your knife will go between the fibers, there is nothing to cut so they don’t show damage like long grain will.
> 
> Why do you think an end grain board is out of your depth? If you make a long grain board you are mostly there. Just just cross cut it, the pieces being the thickness of the final board you want. Then turn the pieces 90 degrees and one more glue up. Not that much more to it than that, unless you are after some kind of pattern.



With limited tools. i.e. a circular saw and orbital sander, I'm just not game to take on that much end grain by hand!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 14, 2020)

wombat said:


> With limited tools. i.e. a circular saw and orbital sander, I'm just not game to take on that much end grain by hand!!


That does make a difference.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm using a hand saw and a sanding block on mine










 JK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## El Guapo (Oct 20, 2020)

Given the options, I would do a face grain. It allows for more figure to be seen. Effectively, it is the same on your knives and on durability as edge grain, but you’ll be able to see more of the grain and figure on face grain. You can also go the live edge route with face grain, which is enormously popular. I also recommend with cherry, rock maple, or walnut... those are the gold standards for cutting boards.

End grain is by far the best for knives, durability, and cleanliness, but that’s tough to do with enough precision without a table saw or radial arm saw.


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 20, 2020)

Finishing is another choice. I generally go with mineral oil, which must be continually applied as it dries out. I’ve also used thinned polyurethane before as well. The thinned poly will penetrate into the fibers and harden the fibers rather than a traditional poly that would mostly sit on top of the surface. I don’t want to be cutting into a hard shell of poly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

